# St Barts Forums > St Barts Island Main Forum >  >  Fine Art St. Barth's photography

## ouanalao

Hi all !

In this time of giving I would like to offer 25% off of all my prints to our sbhonline members.

From now until december 25th, all orders made will get a special discount along with free shipping.

You can browse my new website for memorable St Barth photos and all  images on my instagram (@sebmartinon and @spiritofstbarth) are available  for purchase.

https://martinon.photography

Just send me an email at sebastien.martinon@gmail.com with your inquiries and your forum name and we can get started.

Wishing you all a great holiday (in St. Barths or elsewhere!).

Best,

Sébastien

----------


## cec1

Beautiful photography & a very generous offer!

----------


## ouanalao

> Beautiful photography & a very generous offer!



Thanks a lot cec1! :)

----------


## amyb

Great captures of the wonders and the splendors  that create this unique island of ST BARTHS.

----------


## TERP37

awesome pictures!!

----------


## ouanalao

> Great captures of the wonders and the splendors  that create this unique island of ST BARTHS.



Thank you Amy!

----------


## ouanalao

> awesome pictures!!



Thank you TERP37!

----------


## jamiem4

Thank you so much! Lovely gifts! Beautiful photography! I will email you for a few I would like for our villa here on SBH (I can pickup locally) and a few to be shipped for friends and family in the States (California). Stay tuned!! Thanks~ Jamie

----------


## NancySC

Ouanalao, the b/w photo of the plane, I noticed the pier into the water, wondering what year that might have been taken ?  also the lack of any buildings or glimpse of any airport !  Lovely photos, thanks for your holiday offer as well.

----------


## KevinS

> Ouanalao, the b/w photo of the plane, I noticed the pier into the water, wondering what year that might have been taken ?  also the lack of any buildings or glimpse of any airport !  Lovely photos, thanks for your holiday offer as well.



Nancy, my guess is that the photo is from the Bucket Airshow in March of 2015 (there was another in March if 2011).  If you zoom in, you can see the airport buildings behind a cloud of smoke on the left, and rows of cars lining the road down from La Tourmente.  On the right, easy enough to mistake for a pier, is a section of the fence which was put in place to keep people from walking along the beach at the end of the runway.

----------


## ouanalao

> Nancy, my guess is that the photo is from the Bucket Airshow in March of 2015 (there was another in March if 2011).  If you zoom in, you can see the airport buildings behind a cloud of smoke on the left, and rows of cars lining the road down from La Tourmente.  On the right, easy enough to mistake for a pier, is a section of the fence which was put in place to keep people from walking along the beach at the end of the runway.



KevinS is right, I shot this serie during the bucket Regatta in 2015. You can read more about it there:

https://issuu.com/spiritofstbarth/do..._barth_2016/84

https://www.martinon.photography/proj/stbarth-airshow-targeted-remy-de-haenen-airport/


Best,
S.

----------


## ouanalao

> Thank you so much! Lovely gifts! Beautiful photography! I will email you for a few I would like for our villa here on SBH (I can pickup locally) and a few to be shipped for friends and family in the States (California). Stay tuned!! Thanks~ Jamie



Thanks a lot! that thread is one year old but I'll keep the rebate for you  :Wink: 

I'm actually preparing new works for my website so I'll probably update this post in a few days or create a new one for Christmas 2022 ...

Best,
S.

----------

